# flea collar or drops



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

I was wondering what is better to use a collar or drops. my aunt has a maltese and she said that the drops gave her dog a rash and he lost his hair where she applied the drops do they have to be a certain age to use just wanted to get some opinions from people who have experience thanx


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I use Advantage drops and have for over 6 years, and have never had a problem with rashes or allergic reactions. However, I have heard some pets do have problems with the drops, and your aunt's maltese could be one. I was told by my vet that most of the flea preventative drops contain pretty much the same ingredients, but she believed that pets seemed to tolerate Advantage better, so that is what she recommends.

She also recommends waiting at least 48 hours after bathing before using the drops to allow the natural oils in their skin to return to normal in order to help spread the flea preventative over their body. It is also important to buy the correct dosage for your pet's weight. I've tried the cheaper drops from Walmart last year, and found them to be very ineffective.

I never had much luck with the flea collars, and prefer the drops. But I live in Florida, where fleas are very bad especially during the summer months.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I don't think flea collars work at all. It is worth the extra money to buy the drops, it really is. I use Frontline and it works great with my boys. Since my boys aren't 22 pounds put together, I use 1 application between the two of them. They have never had any bad reaction. :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I use frontline and frontline only... I tried the zodiac stuff and Gadget got really sick.. I will never use anything but Frontline ever again...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*flea drops*

I have heard and my vet has confirmed that some of the drops can be very dangerous to your dogs and have even caused death so if you use drops then please use reputible brands from a vets office and not off brands from grocery stores and pet stores. Also do not order off the internet through ebay or other such places offering frontline or advantage for a really good price. They are usually processed overseas and do not have the crucial insect killer ingredients in them. (In other words sometimes these are scams)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I use Frontline Plus from the vet and I've never seen a flea on Lily or anywhere in the house. I'd be scared to use a cheaper substitute and I don't think flea collars work worth a damn.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have never used drops and always used Flea collars.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I agree that flea collars don't work. I've never really used anything on my chis but we don't have a flea around at the moment. With 6 dogs in the house for the past 4 1/2 years and now 8 that's pretty amazing! Occasionally somebody gets a flea and then everybody gets a bath.  I guess i'm a little afraid of the drops because one of my daughter's chis almost died from the drops. (That "one" was Hollie and i have her now) Hopefully i won't ever have a flea problem because i've always heard that once they get into your house they are really hard to get rid of.


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

I like the revolution drops from my vet. They are a combination heartworm and flea medication. Pixels ears were a bit dirty when I first got her. The vet said that revolution is also good for ear mites.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Flea collars do not work. The vets I work for roll their eyes and sigh everytime they see a dog come in with one.
We use Frontline and it works very well. There are a couple flea treatments out on the market that I was told to stay away from, but I cannot remember the brand..maybe Hertz. Frontline works very well on fleas and ticks...Revolution also works well but be careful because it doesnt protect against most ticks...so be sure to find out what ticks are in your area and if Revolution will protect your dog from them before buying it. I made that mistake and realized it doesnt protect against dear ticks which we have a ton of.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*drops*

I am thinking bio spot is a no no! to but I am not sure. I just stay away from anything like that because it is something you can get anywhere and it is cheap to me you get what you pay for?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

BIO SPOT AND HARTZ BIG NO NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I use Revolution and nothing bad has happened. They give me the puppy dose.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

flea collars are so nasty and plain :? i use frontline and am very satisfied :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Angel5218 said:


> Flea collars do not work. .


............... Well i must have been very lucky then


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> BIO SPOT AND HARTZ BIG NO NO!!!!!!!!!!


Right on!~ I nearly lost my english bulldog using bio spot and know 2 people whose cats have had horrible reactions to Hartz drops, one died.

I am right now battling with fleas. I used Frontline spot on, on everyone two weeks ago, but have not been able to bomb the house on account of the parrot and the puppies. So I'm vacuuming every day. Plus flea combing everyone. In two weeks I am bringing the entire family (kids,dogs,bird,cat etc) over to my sister in laws and bombing. After the house airs out for a couple of hours (or whatever is recommended) I have to then shampoo the carpets and scrub the house top to bottom. Then I have to retreat my pets with Fronline. 
I am not looking forward to that day :roll: :?


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I use Sentinal for heartworm, fleas, ticks. Once a month pill. I've never seen a flea or a tick on either of mine or in my house.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I use Frontline Plus and love it. 

Leslie


----------

